# Hello



## whiteyj (Dec 28, 2014)

Hello, new here.

Been into Espresso making for a little while now - currently using a Baratza Encore grinder and a Delonghi EC820b. Nice machine, but terrible steam wand (has been replaced with a Rancillio Silivia now), and leaks from the water tank like a sieve. Was given to me for free though (brand new, with a dead pump), so not a total loss.

Looking to replace the machine with a Classic, and do the stepless mod on the grinder.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

Where are you based?

There are Classics popping up all the time. Consider one with a PID if you have the option.


----------



## whiteyj (Dec 28, 2014)

Bristol/Exeter based - I'm on a budget, so ideally I'm after an older classic, so that I can refurb it myself and save a few pennies. I'll then do a PID mod myself, probably using an Arduino - or thats the hope anyway!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hello and welcome the forum!


----------



## whiteyj (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## alanm (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi Welcome to the forum


----------



## kareen21 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi, welcome to forum. I'm new too...


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Welcome


----------

